
Sshuttle – VPN over SSH - hemant6488
https://www.terminalbytes.com/sshuttle-vpn-over-ssh-vpn-alternative/
======
chrismeller
Isn’t this just recreating the existing functionality you can get with a Socks
proxy and stock ash?

~~~
jaysh
The key difference is you can right full or partial traffic (by subnet) over
SSH with applications not being aware - individual applications do not require
SOCKS support.

~~~
jaysh
Route* not right. As an example, you can send traffic destined for 142.0.0.0/8
via the SSH connection, and leave everything else untouched. Any application
connecting to that IP range will be automatically tunnelled via SSH.

